# Changing Door Lock



## Hugh07 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi, We have just bought an apartment in Los Alcazares and will soon to getting the keys. I want to change the lock barrels myself and I was wondering if it easy to get replacement lock and if they are available in local ferreteria or will I have to get a locksmith?
Thanks 
Hugh


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Depends on the type of lock of course, but as yet I have not found any lock that I haven't been able to change myself in Spain.

Ferreterias usually have replacements (either the barrel or a similar entire mechanism), and if not you can always buy the hardware from the locksmith without contracting their services.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

As with anything else in life, it depends: on the lock currently in place. If it is a eurolock then you can do the job yourself using another eurolock. We bought a set of 5 eurolocks which operate using the same key. My OH changed all the locks of our properties so that we have only one doorkey on our car rings and that will get us in wherever we are. It also means we don't panic about where our Spanish keys are hiding.
I don't think Yale locks are this user friendly.


----------



## Hugh07 (Aug 27, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Depends on the type of lock of course, but as yet I have not found any lock that I haven't been able to change myself in Spain.
> 
> Ferreterias usually have replacements (either the barrel or a similar entire mechanism), and if not you can always buy the hardware from the locksmith without contracting their services.


Thanks Overandout. When I get there I thinks that I will remove the barrel and go to the ferreteria and check if they have a similar lock.
Hugh


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Most locks on average values properties in Spain have a slide out barrel. With the door open, remove the Philips screw and slide the barrel out.

I think there are only two sizes. One has a slightly longer revolving interior part, which is operated when the key is turned.

I have drilled our several barrels when people have locked themselves out, using a cheap battery operated drill and high speed drill bit. Most are made of brass it really is so simple. Takes a couple of minutes and makes practically no noise. 

It is possible to buy a replacement barrel which is reinforced internally with steel. It maybe that you need to buy that from a shop which specialises in locks rather than just the regular ferretería. They are of course more expensive but well worth it.

PS I would have added a photo but I cannot see how to do so


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Error.


----------



## Hugh07 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks folks for your advice.


----------

